# Paph dianthum



## emydura (Feb 19, 2010)

First of the autumn flowerers. Just one spike this year. Next year I'm expecting this plant to go off. Should have at least 5 growths in flower.

David


----------



## Pete (Feb 20, 2010)

sweet


----------



## thelink (Feb 20, 2010)

so beautiful .. ii wantt!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2010)

great photos of those beauties David!!!! You succeed in showing the red, brown colors (white and green of course) at their best; and they do have a very good shape!!!! Jean


----------



## musiclovertony (Feb 20, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous! The close-up shot has SO many lovely details! The staminode, the inside of the pouch, the lines on the petals...just beautiful!


----------



## paphjoint (Feb 20, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## GuRu (Feb 20, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> great photos of those beauties David!!!! You succeed in showing the red, brown colors (white and green of course) at their best; and they do have a very good shape!!!! Jean


I second this and further more the colouration of these blooms is very intense!! It's a feast for the eyes even if it has only two flowers: :drool:
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome flower and pretty shots!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 20, 2010)

Superb flower!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 20, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely on the far spectrum side of the best! Nice David


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow! Very nice David and great photos. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome photos!!:drool:


----------



## Hera (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful color.


----------



## joan (Feb 20, 2010)

*Love your photos. :clap:*


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos, David. Maybe a little more saturated than in real life, but nice clean colors and excellent detail.


----------



## Bolero (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm more in awe of the photography than anything else but that's a wonderful bloom. WOW!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 21, 2010)

Your dianthum is awesome, very nice shape, color & size.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2010)

My usual tendency is to think to myself, "I'd much rather have a parishii over a dianthum", BUT that's a really richly colored dianthum! Nice. 

-Ernie


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice flowering and stunning picture!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well grown plant too. Picture is possibly over saturated, though that colour I bet is still deeper than the typical dianthum. Awesome plant


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2010)

Ernie said:


> My usual tendency is to think to myself, "I'd much rather have a parishii over a dianthum", BUT that's a really richly colored dianthum! Nice.
> 
> -Ernie



I have yet to see a parishii in flower in person so I can't compare. Although I finally have a flowering size plant so the wait shouldn't be too long. But I know which one is easier to grow. There is no way I could grow a parishii into a clump the size of this dianthum. 

I have had 3 flowers on a spike on this plant but only 2 this year for some reason. I think it is saving itself up for next year. 

David


----------



## emydura (Feb 21, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Well grown plant too. Picture is possibly over saturated, though that colour I bet is still deeper than the typical dianthum. Awesome plant



It is darker than the one or two plants I have seen. If anything the photo maybe a shade light. The dorsal is bordering on being overexposed.

David


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2010)

emydura said:


> I have yet to see a parishii in flower in person so I can't compare. Although I finally have a flowering size plant so the wait shouldn't be too long. But I know which one is easier to grow. There is no way I could grow a parishii into a clump the size of this dianthum.
> 
> I have had 3 flowers on a spike on this plant but only 2 this year for some reason. I think it is saving itself up for next year.
> 
> David



There were a handful of folks in DC that had parishii specimens growing in 5 gallon buckets. They get a ton of flowers on tall spikes as thick as your thumb. For space usage, dianthum wins, but parishii can put on a show. 

-Ernie


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2010)

Ernie said:


> My usual tendency is to think to myself, "I'd much rather have a parishii over a dianthum", BUT that's a really richly colored dianthum! Nice.
> 
> -Ernie



That is what I was thinking too! But, this is a WONDERFUL dianthum. 'Hope you self it!


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2010)

I think this is the best colored dianthum I've ever seen.

Form is good too, but I see what looks like the dorsal twist that my flowers had.


----------



## emydura (Feb 22, 2010)

Rick said:


> I think this is the best colored dianthum I've ever seen.
> 
> Form is good too, but I see what looks like the dorsal twist that my flowers had.



I thought that dorsal twist was pretty standard for the species. 

David


----------



## raymond (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2010)

David, I just wandered back into this thread after a week or so, and I am really struck by how nice a dianthum that is. You really have an exceptional clone of dianthum, far above average. 



Ernie said:


> My usual tendency is to think to myself, "I'd much rather have a parishii over a dianthum", BUT that's a really richly colored dianthum! Nice. -Ernie



Like Ernie, I prefer parishii over dianthum when it comes to normal clones, but yours sure is nice.


----------



## emydura (Feb 26, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> David, I just wandered back into this thread after a week or so, and I am really struck by how nice a dianthum that is. You really have an exceptional clone of dianthum, far above average.
> 
> Like Ernie, I prefer parishii over dianthum when it comes to normal clones, but yours sure is nice.



Thanks Leo and everyone. I'm a bit overwhelmed by the response to this orchid. I almost didn't post it as it is not a great flowering this year. Below is a photo from 3 years ago when it flowered with 3 spikes (3 flowers on 2 spikes). In this flowering it won champion orchid of our autumn show, so the judges liked it as well.

I bought it as a good size division in bud. I had no idea what the flowers looked like and hadn't seen the species in flower before (apart from photos). I was gobsmacked when the flowers opened. I thought what an underestimated species. It is certainly one of the nicer Paphs in my collection. If parishii is much better than dianthum than it is an amazing species.

As I said before I'm expecting next years flowering to be even better than the photo below.

David


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 26, 2010)

A great pic with all of those beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------

